# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  قول أحبك بصوت عالي

## ريمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف الحال إن شاء الله بخير 

اليوم شفت هاللعبة في أحد المنتديات فحبيت نلعبها مع بعض 

وهي اللعبة إن نعد من 1 إلى 5 واللي يوصل للخمسة يقول ( أحبــــــــــك بصوت عالي ) للعضوة اللي تحبينها 

وأنا ببـــــــــــــدأ


(11111111111111111111111111111111)

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مابدي أعد .. :Db465236ff: 
احفظنا الارقام من كتر ما عدينا بهالمنتدى  :Db465236ff: 
وبعدين ما بدي اقول احبك بصوت عالي .. الحب حراام :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> مابدي أعد ..
> احفظنا الارقام من كتر ما عدينا بهالمنتدى 
> وبعدين ما بدي اقول احبك بصوت عالي .. الحب حراام
> [/align]


 
بالضبط.........الحب حرام :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

2 - 3 - 4 - 5
بحبك موت 
يا حلا

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
له له له .. أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المشاركة زهرة المطر

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
111111111111111

----------


## ريمي

جوري وخالد مافي اشي بدعوا للضحك رجاء بكفي  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
  
أطعتي ألبي 


يا عيب الشوم عليك يا خالد .. ليش بتضحك .. هيك زعلت حلا  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
>  
> أطعتي ألبي 
> 
> 
> يا عيب الشوم عليك يا خالد .. ليش بتضحك .. هيك زعلت حلا 
> [/align]


 
انا ازعل حلا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ؟

انا اصلا ما بسترجي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بدي احب خاوه عني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

22

----------


## ريمي

333333333333

----------


## khaled aljonidee

4444444

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:5:. 

وهاي خمسة لعيون حلا 


وبحبك ياااا أحلى حلا بالدنيااا  :Smile: 


الله غفور رحيم  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> .:5:. 
> 
> وهاي خمسة لعيون حلا 
> 
> 
> وبحبك ياااا أحلى حلا بالدنيااا 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ان الله شديد العقاب كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
222 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

3333333
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

5555555555

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مين بدك تحب يا معلم؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> مين بدك تحب يا معلم؟


اه صح نسيت على رائ جوري الحب حرام  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
7777777

----------


## آلجوري

> اه صح نسيت على رائ جوري الحب حرام 
> 7777777


 
هلوووو ... اللعبه للخمسه .. صحصح  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> هلوووو ... اللعبه للخمسه .. صحصح


اه والله صح كلامك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لخبطت من مكتر ما عديت بهاد المنتدي  :Db465236ff: 
2222222222222

----------


## آلجوري

> اه والله صح كلامك 
> لخبطت من مكتر ما عديت بهاد المنتدي 
> 2222222222222


 
عد شو وراك  :Db465236ff: 

.:3:.

----------


## عُبادة

4

----------


## ابو عوده

5555555555
احبك يا ام عوده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

222222222222

----------


## khaled aljonidee

333333333333


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

44444444444
انا شايف انكم انبسطوا  :Db465236ff: 
اه بحبك يا ام عوده جكاره فيكم  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

55555555555

بحبك يا امي

----------


## ابو عوده

> 55555555555
> 
> بحبك يا امي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا كبير لازم تكون عضوه بالمنتدي يا كبير اصحي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

يا خالد قول بحبك يا ام عوده  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

> يا خالد قول بحبك يا ام عوده 
> 11111111111111


2222222222
خالد اوعي  اعمل حالك ولا كانك قريت شئ
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

لا خالد قول هيك  :Db465236ff: 
3333333333333

----------


## عُبادة

4

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا خالد قول هيك 
> 3333333333333


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
555555555555
بحبك يا ام عوده جكاره بميرفا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا خالد قول هيك 
> 3333333333333


 
اعوذ بالله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا اخون صديقي :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> اعوذ بالله 
> 
> 
> انا اخون صديقي


والله انك على راسي ويحيا خالد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حتي لو قال خالد بموووووون بمووون 
يا داخل بين البصله وقشرتها ما ينوبك الا ريحتها ويا ميرفا طلعتي بسواد الوجي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

ام عوده بتنحب  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والله انك على راسي ويحيا خالد 
> حتي لو قال خالد بموووووون بمووون 
> يا داخل بين البصله وقشرتها ما ينوبك الا ريحتها ويا ميرفا طلعتي بسواد الوجي


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

2

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله انك على راسي ويحيا خالد 
> حتي لو قال خالد بموووووون بمووون 
> يا داخل بين البصله وقشرتها ما ينوبك الا ريحتها ويا ميرفا طلعتي بسواد الوجي


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## عُبادة

3

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555555555
بحبك يا ميرفا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

1

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

22222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333333
بتخون ام عوده يا خاين ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> 3333333333333
> بتخون ام عوده يا خاين ؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا رب ام عوده ما تدخل وتلاقي اني كتبت هيك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا زم ام عوده تسجل في المنتدى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


4

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا رب ام عوده ما تدخل وتلاقي اني كتبت هيك


لانو ام عوده صديقتي رح احكيلها  :Db465236ff: 
ونشوف شو رح يصيرلك  :Db465236ff: 
44444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

> لانو ام عوده صديقتي رح احكيلها 
> ونشوف شو رح يصيرلك 
> 44444444444


لا لا لا لا لا الله يسعدك بترضيلي اني انام بالحمام اليوم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ارجوكي لا تخبريها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا لا لا لا لا الله يسعدك بترضيلي اني انام بالحمام اليوم 
> ارجوكي لا تخبريها


ما انت اليوم نايم بالحبس يا مسجون ولا نسيت ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ما انت اليوم نايم بالحبس يا مسجون ولا نسيت ؟؟


الله يسامحك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
متي انا دخلت والله ما بعرف متي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

ما بتعرف ؟؟  :Eh S(2): 
يا مسكين  :Cry2: 
555555555555555
بحبك يا المتميزة  :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ما بتعرف ؟؟ 
> يا مسكين 
> 555555555555555
> بحبك يا المتميزة


والله ما بعرف فاجئتوني بهاد الحكي انا مشان النت بضل يفصل مشان هيك غدرتوا في :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

ما انا حكيتلك من الاول لا تلعب معنا  :Db465236ff: 
1111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

> ما انا حكيتلك من الاول لا تلعب معنا 
> 1111111111


لكن لن ايئس ابدا لن استسلم ساخلص المنتدي من كل الشرور :Db465236ff: 
222222222222222222222

----------


## ريمي

333333333333333333

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

44444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555555555555
بحبك يا كوندليزا رايس  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

111111111111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

2

----------


## ابو عوده

33333333

----------


## khaled aljonidee

4

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:5:.

ما بحب حد  :Db465236ff: 
بعدكم بتلعبوا هاللعبه .. وكمااان برمضااان .. له له له  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

> لكن لن ايئس ابدا لن استسلم ساخلص المنتدي من كل الشرور
> 222222222222222222222


جملتك هاي زكرتني ببرنامج كرتوني كان البطل يظل يحكيها...
بس مو متزكره اسمه.. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> جملتك هاي زكرتني ببرنامج كرتوني كان البطل يظل يحكيها...
> بس مو متزكره اسمه..


النمر المقنع

----------


## دمعة فرح

> النمر المقنع


مزبووووووووووووووووط النمر المقنع..
يسلمو ريحتني من التفكير... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]1111111111111111ِ[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> جملتك هاي زكرتني ببرنامج كرتوني كان البطل يظل يحكيها...
> بس مو متزكره اسمه..


اكثر برنامج كرتوني بحبه ولحد هسه لو يجي بتابعه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




> النمر المقنع


صح  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 




> مزبووووووووووووووووط النمر المقنع..
> يسلمو ريحتني من التفكير...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
2222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333333333

----------


## khaled aljonidee

444

----------


## عُبادة

55


 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]11111[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

1 11111111111111111
2222222222222 
33333333333333
44444444
5555555555555555
 بحبك يا .....................
بعدين بحكي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff: .
111111111

----------


## down to you

2222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

3333333333

----------


## جسر الحياة

44444444444444444444444

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

555555555

بحبك بصوت عالي لكل اعضاء منتدى الحصن

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
11111111111

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

2222222222222222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

3333333333

----------

